
Teenage tech prodigy wants to fix Bitcoin's energy consumption problem - alexsicart
https://www.businessinsider.com/teenage-tech-prodigy-wants-to-fix-bitcoins-growing-energy-problem-2018-5?IR=T
======
xt00
So fixing bitcoins energy consumption problem by shifting it to solar?? Hmm..
I mean probably 80% of people on HN were programming at age 10.. so “tech
prodigy” sounds like a rather strong description?

~~~
iforgotpassword
90% of articles talking about a "tech prodigy kid/teen" in the headline just
aren't worth reading.

------
dang
A zillion fake accounts upvoted this post. That will get your account(s)
banned here, so please don't do that!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

------
travmatt
I haven’t been following crypto currencies for a while, but isn’t most
produced with renewable energy already?

------
quellobiondo
If I tell you that your distributed network is consuming as much electricity
as Austria, probably your best answer shouldn't be to get that energy from
renewables...

------
matrixe1
Nice

------
amitap09
great we support

